# &

## serg1975

(  ),           (Gelly, Faw...)    ,  ....   :    ,         500     2 , ..    .   Fawe  ,   1500     3 !!!!!!          ,   ,      - .            .

----------


## Duncan.McLeod

,       @#$%^,             -.       ,      . 
,  -    ,          ,      . , ,   ,

----------

-  .          .
        .

----------


## serg1975

> -  .          .
>         .

  ,                             .  ,         .         .   -       .        .

----------


## V00D00People

*serg1975*,      ?  
http://market.autoua.net 
,    , 8  10  ,   (  )     . 
  (    )  ,      .

----------


## Hranitel

Geely CK .  .          .     .       2     3       .               .         .

----------


## shust

> Geely CK .  .          .     .       2     3       .               .         .

       -          - .   ,      .     "" ?   ?

----------


## 79

Geely MK Cross .   15-  .  ,   " "        ( 5       .   ""  200 000 ,    -  100 000 ).   .  1,5 , 94 .. -     94 ..  18  -      ,      .    -  5 ,    .   ,  ,    ,         ,  - (    -      ),     ,  *  .  /  .   -     .   /    -                 . ,  .   / - .        ,  90%  - , ,  , -  -   -   .   - / "",    .      ?     /    )))

----------


## art_b

> Geely MK Cross .   15-  .  ,   " "        ( 5       .   ""  200 000 ,    -  100 000 ).   .  1,5 , 94 .. -     94 ..  18  -      ,      .    -  5 ,    .   ,  ,    ,         ,  - (    -      ),     ,  *  .  /  .   -     .   /    -                 . ,  .   / - .        ,  90%  - , ,  , -  -   -   .   - / "",    .      ?     /    )))

    5 ? ?

----------


## V00D00People

-     .             .

----------


## art_b

> -     .             .

     /  ,

----------


## 79

> 5 ? ?

  . 5   ,   -  6-6,5 -  .      . ,      -  RVR      .     4G63 - 2  240 ..,            .  .      90-100 /   8-9 .   ()    -   15 .   ? )))   +   + ,    =   .

----------


## art_b

,    ,        ,    -  .      1,5    7   ,         90.

----------


## 79

> ,    ,        ,    -  .      1,5    7   ,         90.

  ,  )))        - 1993  .      .   -   : -, 1,8, 135 .., . : 6-7,  -   4,5 (!)      (, ),  - 90 /.    -  ,  : 36 .., , ,  - 400 3,  - 210 . :  - 3,5 - 4 ,  - 3 - 3,5 .            5,   -   4,5.  ,   .   ,  ,   90- -  -- )))    -  (  ES 300). 1996 .  - 2 -      5    -   ""  220-  1993  -   ,               )))   - -   -   ,    4,5  300    90-    )))     -.   )))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

... , .   ,  ...    ,      ...    ,         ...    ,  ,   ...07-  9- ,   ...    2,4 -167 ,  3,5 -277  6...  , ,  3,5 .  ,  2,4...ܨ!!!   - !    -  ...!    ...  ,   ,      ...  ,    ,  ...      + - ...  ...      ... 12 /100-, 14 /100-.  3,5 ... ,  2,4... 15-18...   ... -

----------


## 79

> ... , .   ,  ...    ,      ...    ,         ...    ,  ,   ...07-  9- ,   ...    2,4 -167 ,  3,5 -277  6...  , ,  3,5 .  ,  2,4...ܨ!!!   - !    -  ...!    ...  ,   ,      ...  ,    ,  ...      + - ...  ...      ... 12 /100-, 14 /100-.  3,5 ... ,  2,4... 15-18...   ... -

   ! )))

----------


## AlexDS

> -     .             .

    .

----------


## art_b

,     .      ,  .  -   0,8     ,    . ,      4 .   .     MG.     -?

----------


## Hranitel

> -     .             .

          .         .   2008  60 .     .        .

----------

> MG.     -?

  ,     -  "  "        . 
: ,    ,     )
     "" ?  15?        .      ...

----------


## Pentax

,   ,     ? ))

----------


## art_b

> ,   ,     ? ))

      ?      .             .           ,   /// ( ),         .

----------

> ?

    ,    - .

----------


## Rumata

http://mgauto.com.ua/mg3-cross.html ,       ?

----------


## erazer

> http://mgauto.com.ua/mg3-cross.html ,       ?

       .       - -   .    (      -    ).    .  ,   ,   .      -  ,          .   -             .    :     ,   ,    ;   -     (    ).  .  ,         "" .    MG -   .  ,     ,  .        .    -      ,     .    ,    -     . MG    ,         (,   ,   ),   - .   

> ,     .      ,  .

      .            12      .  ,   ,        .

----------


## Sir_2006

> (      -    ).

  MG6?
    .    .     .     ..
      . 1.8

----------


## erazer

> MG6?

  . ,     - 5, 6, 550    - .   6- .      -  .          (   ,  ),  -     .   

> .    .     .     ..
>       . 1.8

      .       - ,  ,       .

----------


## AlexDS

> Geely MK Cross

   .  .    )))   .    ..

----------


## Sir_2006

> .  .    )))   .    ..

  ,  .

----------


## AlexDS

> ?

  MG      -  .   

> 

  .   .   

> MG6?
>       . 1.8

  ,  ...    .   ,      " " .   

> 6- .

  .

----------


## Hranitel

> "" ?   ?

    .    .

----------


## 79

> .  .    )))   .    ..

      .  :  .     -     ))),          +            .          .    -   )))     .  ,     -          *   - . ,  "", , ,     ,    ,     -     (                - -) -       ,      -   ,  .    -  .     - ,     ,  ... 
      7.    ""    -   .  ,     ,     ,    .

----------

...        (

----------

,   ?

----------


## 79

> ,   ?

     .   5 500 .   -  .     ,  .   ""  "",     .   ,       . ,    -   , , .      ,           .    .

----------


## erazer

,        -   -    79           ?...

----------


## 79

> ,        -   -    79           ?...

           . : ,  (  ), RVR (   ). : , ,  2, , .       - .         - 1996  1997  -  ,  ,   )))        .      "" -        21 1966  . 79      )))     )))

----------


## AlexDS

> ,  ,   )))

----------

*AlexDS*,   ,       ) --)     ,  ,   )

----------


## 23q

> 

      ?))

----------

,

----------

,

----------


## shust

> ,

     . ,        http://orientmotors.kiev.ua/avtozapchasti/  .

----------


## andy

> ,         ,     ,       ,       .  , ,  EMGRAND EC7       ,     ,  ,     http://chery-parts.com.ua/GEELY_Dzhi...EMGRAND_EC7_71.      ,  ,     .

            .    -   30 .

----------


## 79

> ,

    , ?   ,   ,    :)   " " -? ;)

----------


## alexx76

> , ?   ,   ,    :)   " " -? ;)

     ..      ))))..    .

----------


## 79

> ..      ))))..    .

      -      - (-).     -  2          .     () -     ,       .  ,           ,                ,   , ,    ,   .        .     "" (/ )     ,     -    .   3 .    /     - "  ".  2       ( ,     ) -  -   :)    . ,  ,     .  **:    ..   :         ,         ,   5-7   .         10 000   .      ? ...      ... ,            )))  ,  -  RVR        -6 -     )))

----------


## Tiramisu

> .   -       .

   ?        .  ,  -  .  
..   ,    .

----------

